# Toshiba 32P2305 vs Toshiba 32P2400



## rouble (Jun 21, 2015)

Was planning to buy a 32 inch LED TV. Went to some stores and decided on Toshiba 32P2400. But one thing which bothered me in it was the lack of sufficient ports. Just 1 USB and 1 HDMI port, with no audio out as well.
I wasn't really happy and continued my research for a better one.

Then I saw his one year older sibling Toshiba 32P2305 on Snapdeal and was completely sold on it. It does have the required number of ports and then some more with PC input and better speakers as well (at least on paper). Overall, it looks like a much better TV to me. Now, the question I want to ask is, Is it really better than Toshiba 32P2400 or I'm missing something here?

And also why isn't it available anywhere except Snapdeal? Any issues or taken off from the market to give way to the newer model? Would prefer to buy from a store. Any idea regarding its availability in Delhi?
Thanks!


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 21, 2015)

Fill this:
*www.digit.in/forum/tvs-monitors/185969-questionnaire-tv-monitor-purchase-queries.html


----------



## Minion (Jun 21, 2015)

what is your budget?


----------

